# Losing hope....



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

I'm really losing hope here. 4 months of this hell that came out of nowhere. So many questions unanswered. Like how the hell do i get something exactly the same to when I smoked weed 18 years ago?? Why do I have the same syntoms and same attacks with no weed. I don't do any drugs or drink. I am healthy and never suffered from severe anxiety or depression. I was happy and then BAM! My brain shut off.I am mentally exhastated. I'm tired of walking around for 4 months with this damn intense vision or feeling like I am in a dream or just fearing those out of body attacks. Literally feels like my soul is leaving my body and I'm watching myself from up top. It's super freaky. It's just so terrible that the brain does this. I am tired of walking like a zombie feeling like I'm in a bubble that needs to be popped. It really does suck. I don't know what else to do or what to try to snap back to reality. THIS IS HELL


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi, try not to smoke anymore and get as much fresh air as possible.


----------



## mind.divided (Jul 2, 2015)

First understand that it's an emotional coping mechanism. So you should look back at the time you got it and see if there is any emotional problems you where having or tried to avoid. I believe the cure is to find the root trauma and resolve it pretty much.


----------



## reactor (Nov 10, 2016)

mind.divided said:


> First understand that it's an emotional coping mechanism. So you should look back at the time you got it and see if there is any emotional problems you where having or tried to avoid. I believe the cure is to find the root trauma and resolve it pretty much.


kill yourself. It is not a coping mechanism it is a DISEASE. Coping mechanisms dont ruin your life. I was doing great before this. Now it just feels like im having a never ending panic attack. I am literally NEVER happy. FUCK THIS.


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

I haven't smoked in 18 years. I don't do drugs. I don't even drink.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

The one thing I would say to you is never stop looking for potential causes because they do differ from person to person. I mean, we only have this one life, we have to do our best not to let something like this fuck it up forever. Work with your doctor, work with your psychiatrist, and do your own research where possible. Experiment with different lifestyle choices, relaxation techniques, switch up your routines, try supplements, diet- and exercise enhancements, and keep busy. Always stay vigilant and on the lookout for what could be a possible culprit. Think about diseases, what you've been exposed to in your life, substance use (or abuse), psychological factors. To me, DPDR feels like a needle in a haystack in that regard, but I also know I'm still young and if I have to live like this for another 50 years I'd rather just jump off a building today. So I'm trying to pace myself, not get too crazy with any one thing, trying something new or exploring a different angle every month or two. It's an ongoing project, but what other choice do we have? It's sink or swim really.


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

I honestly don't know where this came from. I was fine and happy. I don't do drugs and I don't even drink. I'm always home with my family. Never been a party girl. I don't even dance. I am going to see a holistic doctor soon to see if maybe she can help somehow. My psychiatrist is rude and doesn't listen. Keeps saying these are dissociative episodes due to panic/anxiety. Which I never suffered from anxiety/panic or depression. Anxiety came after this because I'm so scared of it. It's seriously traumatizing me


----------

